# PCV valve 99 Altima



## missdark (Sep 16, 2005)

I just need to know where the PCV Valve is on my 99 Altima can anyone help me I did a search and came up with nothing Thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=104654


----------



## missdark (Sep 16, 2005)

missdark said:


> I just need to know where the PCV Valve is on my 99 Altima can anyone help me I did a search and came up with nothing Thanks


Well I cant find it there either Thanks though.....beginning to wonder if the 99 has a pcv valve...If ya come up with anything else let me know....as for now im not gonna worry about it but I appreciate the response and the threads!!!! At least gave me a new place to look that I hadn't looked yet.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

missdark said:


> Well I cant find it there either Thanks though.....beginning to wonder if the 99 has a pcv valve...If ya come up with anything else let me know....as for now im not gonna worry about it but I appreciate the response and the threads!!!! At least gave me a new place to look that I hadn't looked yet.





AsleepAltima said:


> its almost directly behind the power steering pump attached to a small rectangularish breather box. if it isnt bad and your only complaint is that its 10 yrs old - leave it be. its about a 4 hour job and a pain in the ass.



this was the answer you were supposed to see. your 99 does indeed have a pcv valve. its just very hidden.


----------



## missdark (Sep 16, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> this was the answer you were supposed to see. your 99 does indeed have a pcv valve. its just very hidden.


thanks again but since its a pain and i don't have to change it then i am not going to worry about it. I was doing a tune up and figured I would just change everything that i could that was simple enough but if its a pain then forget it HAHA!!!! I looked everywhere and then some for it and was unable to find it at least there is someone out here that knows where its at, I thought I was losing my mind.


----------

